# unable to scan



## kitchentech22 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have an hp Laserjet 3030, and today it stopped working. 

When trying to scan an image to Paint, I get the message "Unable to retrieve picture from device. Verify the device is properly connected and try again." 

What should I do?

Thanks in advance for all your help, it is much appreciated!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi kitchentech22 welcome to TSF,

what have you tried to fix the problem? try a new cable.


----------



## kitchentech22 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Oscer1, thank you for your reply.

I have tried following the prompts on a number of question + answer dialogues for various other printers and other purposes that I found using google, however because of my inexperience with computers I often got lost. 

I want to learn more, but I figure I'll start with the basics, because a lot of the instructions that I've read refer to things that I am unfamiliar with.


----------



## kitchentech22 (Jun 10, 2011)

A new USB cable?


----------



## kitchentech22 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm reading the manual and it tells me to access the hp toolbox. How do I do that? I read that your printer needs to be connected to the computer to access the hp toolbox but I don't know how to connect my computer! 

Help please!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

yes a new usb cable, the cable that runs from computer to scanner.


----------



## kitchentech22 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you.

I found this thread, with one very long response that will probably take me hours to digest, do you think it might be helpful? 

IT Resource Center forums - LaserJet 3030 scanning problem


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i do not know if thats your problem you stated "Unable to retrieve picture from device. Verify the device is properly connected and try again."


----------



## kitchentech22 (Jun 10, 2011)

I just looked and my scanner is not attached to the computer, I think its a network setup.


----------



## kitchentech22 (Jun 10, 2011)

Do you know what TWAIN is? I remember reading somewhere that you can fix this problem easily by doing something with TWAIN


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

is this a work printer or home use? is the printer next to your computer? have you tried uninstalling the printer and reinstalling it?

TWAIN - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kitchentech22 (Jun 10, 2011)

its a printer that I use at work - I'm pretty sure its a work printer because when I called tech support he transferred me to the work line. 

I went to control panel => devices and printers => right click on hp Laserjet 3030 PCL 5 => and then I see "remove device". Should I click on "remove device"? Is that the same as uninstall?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

do you not have an IT guy? you would goto add/remove programs to uninstall it. do you have the disk to be able to reinstall the printer?


----------



## kitchentech22 (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't have an IT guy, because I want to learn some of this on my own, even if it takes me a long time

I'm not sure if I have the disk to reinstall the printer. Should I hold off uninstalling it until I find the disk?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i would not uninstall it just yet. i have to leave for work so will get back to you as soon as i can.


----------



## kitchentech22 (Jun 10, 2011)

well not entirely on my own of course, with the help of people like you


----------



## kitchentech22 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you very much for all of your help!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

can you print to the printer?


----------



## kitchentech22 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes, I can print


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

have you tried turning off the firewall when you tried scanning? have you tried scanning to a differant location besides paint?


----------



## kitchentech22 (Jun 10, 2011)

I haven't tried either of those options, but when the scanner was working before (it all of a sudden stopped working a few days ago), I didn't do anything with the firewall and I was using paint.


----------



## kitchentech22 (Jun 10, 2011)

what is a program besides Paint that I can use to scan images?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

can you try a restore point before you had the problem? System Restore - Windows 7 features - Microsoft Windows
do you have the scanner printer software installed on the pc it should have a setting in their were you want it to scan too.


----------

